# saadaan aiempaa näyttävämmin esiin



## 盲人瞎馬

Uutisgrafiikoita tehdään vastedes entistä enemmän netin ehdoilla ja *ne saadaan aiempaa näyttävämmin esiin*.
Source http://yle.fi/uutiset/tervetuloa_uusille_sivuillemme/6007154

I can't understand the bold part. Could anyone clarify?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Trying to translate more or less word-for-word: "... they are can be displayed in a showier manner than this far". Saada esiin is "bring on display", "display", "bring out" (in French "mettre en valeur" would be a good equivalent, if you know French); when aiempaa is used before a comparative, it means "than this far" (aiempaa enemmän = more than before, etc.); näyttävämmin is a comparative adverb of the adjective näyttävä "showy", "eye-catching" etc.

HTH
S


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

So the meaning would be "... and they'll be shown in a more showy manner than before"?


----------



## reamary

Yes, basically it means that they will be better displayed/shown than they were before.


----------

